# ABKC show Saturday???



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Anyone going? I might bring pork chop out.. i'd like to see what she can do in confirmation... who knows... I might not do well because I don't over feed her... We'll see! it's in norcross ga


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it this one? I just saw someone posted a flyer on my myspace bullitens


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

yep this is the one!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

im an idiot... I'm still going, but I'm not bringing pork chop. I talked to my vet and she told me it's not a good idea just incase she took because she could get stressed and lose her babies.


----------



## Bully_love (Aug 11, 2008)

It that one just tomorrow or sunday too i can barley read it on the flyer
im going tomorrow afternoon to conyers if it is sunday too i might would like to go


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it was only saturday. I got some pictures that I will be posting if this darn laptop lets me! it's old and decrappitated and clicks on things that I don't want it to lol.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Lovethypitbull got some pics too FYI did you see him there?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

no! I don't know what anyone looks like! lol I would have loved to meet him! there were soooo many people and dogs!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

here you go....

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12129-atlanta-bully-palooza.html


----------

